

"We are not paying enough for Apps" Cnet - bartelsmedia
http://news.cnet.com/8301-19882_3-57384178-250/were-not-paying-enough-for-apps/

======
motoford
I have a very specific disagreement with this article. I believe the research
is sound and reasonable for most apps, but in the case of ShareMouse, they are
competing against an entrenched free product.

I use Synergy, and there are some issues with it, but for the most part it
does what I need. At $25 I would opt for the ShareMouse's easier config and
someone actively fixing bugs, but at $50 plus the pain of switching over, it's
just not compelling.

~~~
bartelsmedia
Sharemouse also include Drag & Drop of files between Mac and Windows:
<http://www.keyboard-and-mouse-sharing.com/demo.htm>

